# The Daily Fitbitch check-in.



## Sasquatch! (Dec 5, 2010)

Let's face it. We need to stay fit if we're going to stick around a decent amount of time. Is it worth sticking around on this planet? Yes. Why? Hot Monkey sex and Donuts.

I don't know about you, but for me both of those require a decent level of fitness.

Nothing quite says unhealthy like getting cramps halfway through the wheelbarrow. What if you have a heart attack during? How are you going to explain the cucumber?

Anyway.

The point of this is to check in with what exercise you have done today.

This isn't about weight loss. It's about fitness.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm Barack Obama and I approve this thread.

but anway lets see... For several hours I sat in an auditorium and listened to seminars for a public service project.
How much does that count as? 




Also I'm... I'm not Barack Obama.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 5, 2010)

I went to work, which is a load of hauling things around, running, lifting, pushing... I consider it a workout. And I also run after a bus once a day.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 5, 2010)

um, i'm a waiter so my entire shift i'm running around carrying trays and whatnot. that totally counts as exercise!

AND i joined a gym on tuesday, i used to love the feeling i'd get after lifting weights, like i was mr. incredible, and i'd like to feel that way again; but three days full of shoveling snow has sort of killed any desire to actually go to the gym i'm paying for...


----------



## Paquito (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to walk to and from a subway station for class. About a mile both ways.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 5, 2010)

The elevator constantly breaks in my dorm, and we can't take them during the frequent times the fire alarms are pulled in our building, which forces me to take the stairs, sometimes with a full backpack

I live on the 15th floor.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 5, 2010)

So far I have been so absolutely freezing I haven't been able to motivate myself to do anything. A bit of an ache in my (strangely cold) right arm. Hmm.

I'll probably try some yoga when the flatmates decide to put the heating on.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 5, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> So far I have been so absolutely freezing I haven't been able to motivate myself to do anything. _A bit of an ache in my (strangely cold) right arm._ Hmm.
> 
> I'll probably try some yoga when the flatmates decide to put the heating on.



Get some devil's claw supplement.  It's a natural anti-inflamatory and will make any aches or soreness vanish the same day as taking it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 5, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Get some devil's claw supplement.  It's a natural anti-inflamatory and will make any aches or soreness vanish the same day as taking it.



Linky? :happy:


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 5, 2010)

I got enough sleep, and I'm going to take a long bath. I'll be on my feet for about 3 hours today, scouring thrift stores for vintage jewelry finds to eBay. Hope that counts. 

Shopping results for Devil's Claw:

http://www.google.com/search?q=devi...tle&resnum=3&ved=0CE0QrQQwAg&biw=1680&bih=833

and the allmighty Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpagophytum


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll probably go play some DDR later- I'm obsessive about it, so when I'm finished, I'm soaked with sweat and exhausted. 

And...that's good enough a workout for me xD 

Any other day, I'm walking to class and usually go do elliptical and weight lifting maybe twice a week.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive walked back and forth to the fridge a few times today allready...

Does that count?..


----------



## Anjula (Dec 5, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I'll probably go play some DDR later- I'm obsessive about it, so when I'm finished, I'm soaked with sweat and exhausted.
> 
> .




DDR <3 In Poland there are 5 DDR machines only,and I have that luck to have one next to my apartment :d


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 5, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> The elevator constantly breaks in my dorm, and we can't take them during the frequent times the fire alarms are pulled in our building, which forces me to take the stairs, sometimes with a full backpack
> 
> I live on the 15th floor.



15th!? wow I thought my 4th floor was annoying!


----------



## Venom (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a waitress so work is a good workout for me because I am running around unless I am stuck babysitting a table trying to dine-n-dash (I can be the biggest bitch and love calling the cops on people which is why I get stuck with the job).
I tend to drink way too much coffee and redbull so I am constantly jumping around and acting like a spaz unless I go to work out and burn off my excess energy.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 6, 2010)

I work out every day, which is why I'm an anomoly that doesn't make sense. Every day I wake and bake, and then go to the gym for anywhere between an hour and an hour and a half. I love going, listening to hard hip hop and lifting weights. Sometimes I'll walk the track or row or something. It really gets the pent up stress from the night before out and gets me back centered.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 6, 2010)

I walked alll the way to the back of Fred Meyer....to get to the ice cream....
and..
uhmmmm...
I walked around downtown for almost an hour window shopping!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2010)

i danced like 8 songs in a row on just dance for the wii last night and i feel like a cripple this morning...


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a brisk ten minute walk to catch the bus today, and will have the same on the way home. I might remember to do some push-ups and squat-thrusts this evening, or I might not. But truth is I just started four months of much less activity, seeing as I just stored my bike in the basement . 

The rest of the year I bike to work most days (20-25 minutes each way, hard enough to work up a sweat), and Im just not interested enough in exercise for its own sake to put in that sort of time in the winter when I'm not biking.


----------



## Melian (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm lazy, unhealthy and will probably die soon. Still, I managed to go skating at Nathan Phillips Square this weekend, and stealthily knocked over soooo many children


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'm lazy, unhealthy and will probably die soon. Still, I managed to go skating at Nathan Phillips Square this weekend, and stealthily knocked over soooo many children



you should wear a pair of dark sunglasses and carry a stick, you wouldnt even have to be stealthy about it!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm all about swimming to maintain my endurance and stamina, but don't ask me the last time I went (>.<)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 8, 2010)

Did some back strengthening exercises, followed by a walk to the corner shop.

Might fit in some yoga when the others have gone to bed.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 9, 2010)

I walked to the market and bought a bag of rolos. then when I got back I ate them all lol. So I guess that's not progress.


----------



## vinarian (Dec 9, 2010)

Sadly its been snowing nonstop for about a week (not an exageration), but norrmally I go hiking nearby roughly seven miles a few times a week


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Walked a bit further than the corner shop and back. Spent an hour and a half sitting around in the cold. 

Rawr! Rocky training regime!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

i went to the gym today. spent about half an hour doing cardio (at the beginning and at the end) and about 45 minutes on weightlifting. i might have over done it a bit... :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 10, 2010)

Aching. Boo.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

off to the gym...


----------



## Zowie (Dec 10, 2010)

Realized I walked from the bus stop to school (about 12 city blocks, on a hill), back and forth 8 times yesterday. That was good exercise.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

Elevators out of order. Living on the FIFTEEN F%&KING FLOOR.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dude that sucks!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2010)

*60 minute spin class.....the freaking blonde bimbo biatch yakked the entire time about NOTHING including....whales/sea world/ tommy lee jones :*doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 11, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *60 minute spin class.....the freaking blonde bimbo biatch yakked the entire time about NOTHING including....whales/sea world/ tommy lee jones :*doh:



hahaha! relevent quote!

"Actually, orcas aren't quite as complex as scientists imagine. Most killer whales are just four tons of doofus dressed up like a police car."
 Christopher Moore (Fluke: Or, I Know Why the Winged Whale Sings)


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 11, 2010)

off to the gym again


----------



## mulimel (Dec 11, 2010)

I went to the gym, lifted weights (upper body) and did 30 minutes each of treadmill and cycling. Then enjoyed the post-workout happy chemicals my brain released. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 11, 2010)

I played drums for four hours today. It's more of a workout than people think.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

Day two of the great elevator epoch.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I played drums for four hours today. It's more of a workout than people think.



*i know how sweaty drummers get...most def a serious workout*


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 14, 2010)

; )







pardon the ra-tard face!


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I played drums for four hours today. It's more of a workout than people think.



4 hours is srs exercise. That's a lot of drumming lol. Were you rockin out in a group or just jammin solo?


----------



## Melian (Dec 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ; )
> 
> pardon the ra-tard face!



Quit it. You're going to ruin your hot body. It'll be all wasted away before I get to have a little nom


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> 4 hours is srs exercise. That's a lot of drumming lol. Were you rockin out in a group or just jammin solo?



It is quite the session. I jame with a group just to keep our chops up. Usually from around 11/12 to 4-5 just depends. It is quite the workout though. I love it, i wouldn't change it at all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2010)

*yesterday trained w/trainer and did 30 minutes on a different eliptical then normal....i forget what its called, but i liked the movement......

then last nite i went back w/gf from work.....and did abs/tris/aductors/abductors/quads and another 30 minutes on the same weird eliptical

might take today off....*


----------



## Zowie (Dec 15, 2010)

I carried a full wine crate for about 8 city blocks. My back...


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 21, 2010)

its mostly consist of weightlifting, walking and swinning...


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

I go to the track pretty much every day and alternate between walking and running. More walking then running at this time of year due to the cold activating my asthma, but I digress. I also throw in some sit ups whenever I feel like doing them. I need to get some heavier weights too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 21, 2010)

The snow outside has left me no choice but to sit inside and glare angrily outside.

I am using an exercise ball instead of a desk chair!


----------



## Goreki (Dec 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> The snow outside has left me no choice but to sit inside and glare angrily outside.
> 
> I am using an exercise ball instead of a desk chair!



Ooh! Ooh! Do circus tricks on it!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 21, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Do circus tricks on it!



TAH DAAAAH! *does handstand*


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> TAH DAAAAH! *does handstand*



::claps::

I did crunches last night? But come this semester I'm taking a zumba class that I'll have twice a week so I'm really pumped for that.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 22, 2010)

The fucking prowler, it's ridiculous. Loaded with 220 lbs, 20 sprints, 15 yards each. 30 secs-1 min rest between sprints.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have been moving for weeks,lifting heavy things and moving everything.that is a work-out all in itself.i have been resting for recovery now.lol when your sore you know you did something...lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 22, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ::claps::
> 
> I did crunches last night? But come this semester I'm taking a zumba class that I'll have twice a week so I'm really pumped for that.



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 22, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I carried a full wine crate for about 8 city blocks. My back...



You should have drank the wine first. The crate would have been much lighter.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

Mental note: Never go out running without at least eating something first. I ran like, five feet and ran out of energy.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 22, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> You should have drank the wine first. The crate would have been much lighter.



Hahaha, and then someone would have had to carry me. Win win!


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2010)

I went for a walk right down the street, only to have some arsehole in a car (probably from school) yell out "Fat Bitch!" at me.

Actually, I'm laughing at it right now. Did he think I didn't realise already, and he had to point it out? Or is he like a three year old, when they get really excited and have to yell out what something is when they see it?

Either way, I'm still exercising all day at work today, and having Macca's for dinner. 

Nice try kid.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> I went for a walk right down the street, only to have some arsehole in a car (probably from school) yell out "Fat Bitch!" at me.



This is kind of the reason I try to stick to isolated areas for my running. The last thing I want to do is get pissed off because some cunt wants to mouth off.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

from 369lbs to 352lbs... time for a blubber melt down 

View attachment IMAG0040.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> I went for a walk right down the street, only to have some arsehole in a car (probably from school) yell out "Fat Bitch!" at me.



You're not fat though??


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> Mental note: Never go out running without at least eating something first. I ran like, five feet and ran out of energy.




yeah i made the mistakes when i moved alot of stuff and then have anything but some powerade,bad idea.i would have ate something but didn't have time.i'll make sure im properly hydrated with food next time.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> This is kind of the reason I try to stick to isolated areas for my running. The last thing I want to do is get pissed off because some cunt wants to mouth off.




yeah things like Jump-rope have the same benefits as running and you can jump-rope indoors.it's all cardio....


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're not fat though??


I'm six foot, 250lbs. I like to pretend that most of it is in my boobs


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> I'm six foot, 250lbs. I like to pretend that most of it is in my boobs



Or your head?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yeah things like Jump-rope have the same benefits as running and you can jump-rope indoors.it's all cardio....



lot less impact jump roping as well.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> lot less impact jump roping as well.




yes very true.less impact and can be done in your home with just enough room. nothing like being in the comfort of your own home sometimes. i love jump-roping,i want to get good enough to do all the tricks the pro's do.lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes very true.less impact and can be done in your home with just enough room. nothing like being in the comfort of your own home sometimes. i love jump-roping,i want to get good enough to do all the tricks the pro's do.lol



buddy lee has a good instructional dvd


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> buddy lee has a good instructional dvd




o i see i have watched alot of jump-roping vids but Buddy Lee is insane man.the dude is mad crazy on the jump-rope.:blink:


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that I'm working back at the ski hill, I'm getting even more exercise. A set of skis weighs between 10 and 15 pounds depending on the size. I have to move hundreds of them a day, and often we throw them across the shop. So basically I'm doing 5 hours of medicine ball training, while also continuing my mornings at the gym. 

I'm going to be ripped in no time. My mom's already commenting on the weight I've lost.

If you ladies want me while I'm still big, better get on that


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 23, 2010)

Shitty deadlift day, followed by tire flips and glute ham raises.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Or your head?


No, actually, my head is like, really light. I don't know why but sometimes it feels like maybe..... what?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

Goreki said:


> No, actually, my head is like, really light. I don't know why but sometimes it feels like maybe..... what?



You were saying how large you bum was.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You were saying how large you bum was.


 stick it up yours


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

You want to stick your tongue up my what now?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Shitty deadlift day, followed by tire flips and glute ham raises.




i love deadlift man.in the words of the late but great Mike Mentzer "learn to love the deadlift". i love the squat and lat-pull down too.also the cable-cross-overs and bench-press.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 24, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i love deadlift man.in the words of the late but great Mike Mentzer "learn to love the deadlift". i love the squat and lat-pull down too.also the cable-cross-overs and bench-press.



i haaaaaaaaate deadlifts, and squats! i need to start working more legs into my routine but as of now i do chest/arms one day, shoulders/back the next with a half hour of cardio thrown in after lifting.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 24, 2010)

Squats can go to hell, but I do need to get a bench and some heavier dumbells. My muscles feel neglected.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i haaaaaaaaate deadlifts, and squats! i need to start working more legs into my routine but as of now i do chest/arms one day, shoulders/back the next with a half hour of cardio thrown in after lifting.




haha yeah alot of people hate deadlifts but they really are a great exercise.lol i guess i like the challenge in them too since they are hard.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> Squats can go to hell, but I do need to get a bench and some heavier dumbells. My muscles feel neglected.




yeah i need a gym membership so i can have access to more equipment.i have a weight set but that's why im glad im moving into a bigger place so i can whip out the dumbells and put them to good use.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 24, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yeah i need a gym membership so i can have access to more equipment.i have a weight set but that's why im glad im moving into a bigger place so i can whip out the dumbells and put them to good use.



my gym had a crazy special, $1 down and $15/month with no contract. i'm treating it like a buffet, i wanna push it to the point where it costs them money for me to work out there, lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> my gym had a crazy special, $1 down and $15/month with no contract. i'm treating it like a buffet, i wanna push it to the point where it costs them money for me to work out there, lol.




wow just wow wish i had that royalty.alot of gyms are very expensive.i found one that is like 30 dollars a month so i think i will go to that one,plus it is so close to where i live. FEEL TEH PUMP! *in Arnold's voice*.LOL working out at home is great but nothing beats the gym for the wide array of equipment:happy:,wish i had my own home gym.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 24, 2010)

i love deadlifts and squats, deadlift is my favorite lift, yesterdays deadlifting just went shitty.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> i love deadlifts and squats, deadlift is my favorite lift, yesterdays deadlifting just went shitty.




LOL both deadlifts and squats i love man,really love the preacher and bicep curls too.you know i thought about making a bodybuilding/weight-lifting thread....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't lifted a finger all weekend.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been to the gym four times in the past week. Mama's sore.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I've been to the gym four times in the past week. Mama's sore.



Yikes. Caliente!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

im trying to get a new gym membership down the street.but in the mean time i can lift in my backyard.lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm almost done designing my new program, it's going to be brutal


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm almost done designing my new program, it's going to be brutal




wow that is great man.i love going with the Mike Mentzer HIT philosophy.but i do like alternating too as well. i always loved to do what works.i just take all the knowledge i learned from all the BB's i love and implement those in my routines...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow that is great man.i love going with the Mike Mentzer HIT philosophy.but i do like alternating too as well. i always loved to do what works.i just take all the knowledge i learned from all the BB's i love and implement those in my routines...



The intensity is going to be insane. Optimizing mitochondrial density in type 2 fibers for sustained high levels of output is not easy. If you notice I am missing from this forum for an extended period, it will probably mean I am dead.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> The intensity is going to be insane. Optimizing mitochondrial density in type 2 fibers for sustained high levels of output is not easy. If you notice I am missing from this forum for an extended period, it will probably mean I am dead.




LOL!!! don't die man,we need you here.LOL yeah intense workouts can tire you out but have good pay offs in the end.that's why im glad to be blessed with high muscle endurance. but seriously man,im about to go crazy on the weights.once i get that gym membership and do the backyard training there's not stopping me.get my diet in check then the rest is history.i already take vitamin supplements.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2011)

*interesting I am just changing up my Cardio to HIIT = High Intensity Interval Training. I am working w/a dr for the next 16 weeks and he insists I don't need to do hour + cardio at low level and that I would get healthier, have more energy if I do HIIT for 30 minutes instead.....tried it yesterday after LIFTING...my trainer kicked my ass literally.....i have bad knees and we did these sitting on the bench w/weights sets that worked my ASS/Quads/Hammies to the max*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting I am just changing up my Cardio to HIIT = High Intensity Interval Training. I am working w/a dr for the next 16 weeks and he insists I don't need to do hour + cardio at low level and that I would get healthier, have more energy if I do HIIT for 30 minutes instead.....tried it yesterday after LIFTING...my trainer kicked my ass literally.....i have bad knees and we did these sitting on the bench w/weights sets that worked my ASS/Quads/Hammies to the max*




yeah everyone has different routines that work better for them.i do better with heavier weights and lower reps.i do better going full bore then resting then just doing it little by little.lol that's why HIT works for me.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 18, 2011)

My exercise program is cost-free! In fact, it saves me money. My parking space is a mile and a half from my office so I have a 20-minute walk at least twice a day, and often four times!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 18, 2011)

I shoveled my back porch and car out of the snow, it totally counts. Also, I am going to take a bash at som Zumba later...I think it is going to be great fun, I might end up in a coma, but worth it in the end..


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 18, 2011)

i pulled something in my neck while lifting just over a week ago. i googled it and it's called "weightlifter's headache" and has to do with where the tendons connect at the back of your skull. i took a week off and am working with a chiropractor to help in healing it. anyhow, first day back today after the break and while i felt a little bit of a pull on lower weight i made it through my workout pretty good! 

it's frustrating having to start out at the bottom again after making some huge gains... guess my the rest of my body wasnt keeping up with certain areas of growth.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 18, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting I am just changing up my Cardio to HIIT = High Intensity Interval Training. I am working w/a dr for the next 16 weeks and he insists I don't need to do hour + cardio at low level and that I would get healthier, have more energy if I do HIIT for 30 minutes instead.....tried it yesterday after LIFTING...my trainer kicked my ass literally.....i have bad knees and we did these sitting on the bench w/weights sets that worked my ASS/Quads/Hammies to the max*




That's definitely the way to go. Long, slow cardio is mostly a waste of time.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 18, 2011)

ZOMG! ZUMBA! Zeesh, now I need a Zhower! Zhew!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2011)

Taking a new class, Musical Theatre Dance. Lots of core, lots of ab, plus the usual cardio of dance.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I shoveled my back porch and car out of the snow, it totally counts. Also, I am going to take a bash at som Zumba later...I think it is going to be great fun, I might end up in a coma, but worth it in the end..





JulieD said:


> ZOMG! ZUMBA! Zeesh, now I need a Zhower! Zhew!



*dudette...shoveling is a HELLA WORKOUT...seriously...I did that for 1.75 hours the other day and was sweating my ass off the entire time, not out of breath...but CARDIO def.....ZUMBA is a great place to start...I consider myself fairly coordinated and I can dance, and I have rhythm for a white girl...but the 2 zumba classes I took...were so many steps / beats/ rhythms I couldn't keep up..>BUT FUN IT WAS!!!!*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> That's definitely the way to go. Long, slow cardio is mostly a waste of time.



i agree,if Mike Mentzer and Arthur Jones thought us anything,there are other ways.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i pulled something in my neck while lifting just over a week ago. i googled it and it's called "weightlifter's headache" and has to do with where the tendons connect at the back of your skull. i took a week off and am working with a chiropractor to help in healing it. anyhow, first day back today after the break and while i felt a little bit of a pull on lower weight i made it through my workout pretty good!
> 
> it's frustrating having to start out at the bottom again after making some huge gains... guess my the rest of my body wasnt keeping up with certain areas of growth.




this totally happened to me along time ago i remember it.it hurt for like a week then went away on it's own.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I shoveled my back porch and car out of the snow, it totally counts. Also, I am going to take a bash at som Zumba later...I think it is going to be great fun, I might end up in a coma, but worth it in the end..




Zumba is getting popular.i actually have P90X but i can't use it cause i don't have the room for it.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 19, 2011)

Lactic acid is my enemy.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Lactic acid is my enemy.




LOL! lactic build up sucks! lol Creatine and Whey should help...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 20, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Lactic acid is my enemy.



I've read there are some recent studies showing that lactic acid isn't really the problem. I am not well-read on the specifics, something to do with the sodium-potassium pump, but it is interesting and warrants further research.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 20, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I've read there are some recent studies showing that lactic acid isn't really the problem. I am not well-read on the specifics, something to do with the sodium-potassium pump, but it is interesting and warrants further research.



This is interesting. I will educate myself sometime, as all I currently know about the lactic acid in relation to excersize was learned from an episode of Magic School Bus.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

ugh did some squats today i can barely walk. x_x


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ugh did some squats today i can barely walk. x_x



If i do heavy low rep squats, I am fine the next day. But if I do a 20 rep set I am fucked for a few days.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2011)

*I did 2 sets of INTERVAL SHOVELING LOL....and even went for a MASSAGE.............and my lower back still hurt ...but just a little *


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> If i do heavy low rep squats, I am fine the next day. But if I do a 20 rep set I am fucked for a few days.



LOL i did heavy weight and moderately high rep.i did like 20 reps.i had 100 pounds.my legs still hurt.lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL i did heavy weight and moderately high rep.i did like 20 reps.i had 100 pounds.my legs still hurt.lol



Do 50-60% 1RM, a single 20rep set, last time I did it with 235, followed by 10 prowler sprints 15 yards each with 220 lbs. Walking the next day is not so good.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 29, 2011)

For those that aren't familiar with the prowler. it is infamous for making people puke. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlrXz9AreKM


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> For those that aren't familiar with the prowler. it is infamous for making people puke. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlrXz9AreKM




wow i need one of those.lol never really heard of it wonder where i can get a good one? LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Do 50-60% 1RM, a single 20rep set, last time I did it with 235, followed by 10 prowler sprints 15 yards each with 220 lbs. Walking the next day is not so good.




wow that's brutal man.lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow i need one of those.lol never really heard of it wonder where i can get a good one? LOL



http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=390&pid=2294


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2011)

still getting the neck pain and headaches when i deal with any serious weight but i've decided to just work through it. making pretty solid gains but i think i've plateaued on bicep curls. i'm going to give it one more week and then move on to drastic measures!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i haaaaaaaaate deadlifts, and squats! i need to start working more legs into my routine but as of now i do chest/arms one day, shoulders/back the next





FishCharming said:


> making pretty solid gains but i think i've plateaued on bicep curls. i'm going to give it one more week and then move on to drastic measures!



These are related. You need to squat and deadlift. 

Heavy, compound movements stimulate whole body strength gains. Without them you are limiting your potential in every area.

Heavy bent over barbell rows are also something you would want to add if you don't currently do them.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=390&pid=2294



thanks alot man.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> These are related. You need to squat and deadlift.
> 
> Heavy, compound movements stimulate whole body strength gains. Without them you are limiting your potential in every area.
> 
> Heavy bent over barbell rows are also something you would want to add if you don't currently do them.




when i do squats,it feels like my wrist are too far bent back or something.it seems like an uncomfortable position but i can still work threw it.it's like im holding the bar wrong or something but not sure what position would be best for it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> when i do squats,it feels like my wrist are too far bent back or something.it seems like an uncomfortable position but i can still work threw it.it's like im holding the bar wrong or something but not sure what position would be best for it.



I have a similar problem, its most likely a flexibility issue. Try to use an actual squat bar, they are a little bigger than a standard olympic bar. Grip the bar as wide as possible. You can also try an open grip, keeping your thumb on the same side of the bar as your 4 fingers.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 3, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I have a similar problem, its most likely a flexibility issue. Try to use an actual squat bar, they are a little bigger than a standard olympic bar. Grip the bar as wide as possible. You can also try an open grip, keeping your thumb on the same side of the bar as your 4 fingers.




thanks alot man! yeah im not that flexible but i have strong joints.lol i think you are right.or i could do those bar across chest squats.LOL i will try it thanks for the advice man.:bow: i would rep you but it won't let me.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 3, 2011)

1,5 hour of dancehall training...I'm proud of myself,hahah


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 3, 2011)

245 lbs on shoulder press today, and no headache!!! woot!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

Worked out last night. Arms a little sore still, but no biggie. I wish the weights in our gym went higher though, the leg presses are way too easy.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 3, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Worked out last night. Arms a little sore still, but no biggie. I wish the weights in our gym went higher though, the leg presses are way too easy.



Leg press is just an accessory lift. Squat. I guarantee you won't have a problem running out of weights.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

Walking around campus is a workout in itself. I do aerobics three to four times a week for 30 minutes. I do squats, hip gyrations and let's not forget, sex is a workout!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 3, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Walking around campus is a workout in itself. I do aerobics three to four times a week for 30 minutes. I do squats, hip gyrations and let's not forget, sex is a workout!



you have sex?!?!?

and here I thought you were pure . . .


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 4, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Leg press is just an accessory lift. Squat. I guarantee you won't have a problem running out of weights.




LOL! so true! LOL! leg presses are kinda easy for the most part.now Squat,Sqaut is the killer.  lol but argh the weather has stopped my outdoor training,with the snow and ice and all,and it being cold as heck.  i may have to do it Siberia Rocky 4 style. lol


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 9, 2011)

Been doing walking around my Pad but getting 24 hour fitness membership here in next few days so i can use there Lap pool and Weights also I go out fishing and walk around a lot find the fish


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 9, 2011)

Been lazy last two days. Minimum back strengthening.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 10, 2011)

*heading to the gym shortly...but took a day off for pity party yesterday...after root canal, just cranky/achey...but ready to get back TO IT today*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 26, 2011)

Hit a 555lb squat with reverse bands today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6iuDBAKRHE


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 27, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Hit a 555lb squat with reverse bands today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6iuDBAKRHE




cool man! i commented and suscribed to you.:bow:


----------



## ManBeef (Feb 28, 2011)

I was 371 && am now 356... just 106 more lbs to go


----------

